# Wedding themed quilt swap



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Just wanted all of the members to know that the sign up is NOW, and didn't want anyone to miss it.

Please check it out and see if it's something you'd like to participate in.
http://homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?p=2234577#post2234577

Looking forward to swapping blocks with you!

Angie


----------



## birdie_poo (May 10, 2002)

Just to clarify for this one...no specific floss colors are assigned, right?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

birdie_poo said:


> Just to clarify for this one...no specific floss colors are assigned, right?


White , light ecru, small very pastel prints - 
Angie


----------

